# Hunting loads for .45 Colt?



## DelSnavely (Oct 17, 2007)

I recently purchased an Uberti made Charles Daly Model 1892 Winchester in .45 Colt. This rifle has a 24 1/4" octigon barrel and is used a lot in Cowboy Action Shooting. I must say I love this gun. My problem is, all I can find for ammo are Cowboy Action loads and I want to hunt Whitetail deer with it.

Is there a factory load that I can use that gets more distance and has more knock down power? I won't be shooting deer at more than 100 yards, but I would like to be able to kill them and not make them itch...lol

Does anyone know what this rifle will handle with reloads? At $33 or better per box for just the Cowboy loads, it's time to get a reloader...lol

I really appreciate your help.

Thanks,
Del


----------



## redtail (Nov 23, 2008)

I would ask Uberti if the rifle is safe for the so called +P .45 Colt loadings, I would assume it is but better to check first. If it is, the load data seen in manuals for the Blackhawk or TC Contender Only are the loads I would be fine tuning for the rifle. The case itself isn't thick enough to handle too much of an increase in pressure. If you use the high pressure loads the cases will weaken quickly, and the heads may begin to pull off in the reloading press after a few reloadings. The primer pockets will enlarge after a few shots too. I think it would be very interesting to load up some of these +/- 1200 fps loads and see what sort of velocity they produce at the muzzle of a .45 Colt rifle using a chronograph. 1200+ fps out of a 6-8 inch handgun barrel in a .45 hole is a pretty good deer cartridge.
Elmer Keith's hot .45 Colt load used his 250 grain bullet, Lyman #454424, with 18.5 grains of 2400 as the powder charge. Standard, non magnum primers only. You don't need a gas check if you use an authentic Keith bullet. 16:1 lead/tin is the correct alloy to use.


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

hornady has a 45 colt leverevolution exclusivly sold at cabelas, I've heard its good but dont know


----------

